# Your 5 favourite songs at the moment



## chill.take.over (Apr 26, 2011)

no particular order:


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

In no order. If they don't show up sorry.


----------



## progBOT (May 4, 2011)




----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## Sosekopp (May 2, 2011)

(in no particular order)


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

More because of the video than anything


----------



## LordChris915 (Apr 28, 2011)

My favourite songs at the moment, but not my favourite songs of all time (though they are close).


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## Toska (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Never knew Sofia Copolla was quite the gymnast


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

1. Vertigo by U2
2. Stay Gold by Stevie Wonder
3. You Are by Jason Castro 
4. Don't You Forget About Me by Simple Minds
5. My My Time Flies by Enya
I like so many songs it was hard to choose.


----------



## HolyDiver (May 12, 2011)

Looking at the statistics of my Winamp 'Most Played' link, I get:

422 plays of "Chords of Fame" by Melanie Safka
203 plays of "Just An Old Song" by Melanie Safka
185 plays of "Steppin" by Melanie Safka
73 plays of "Anji" by Davy Graham
67 plays of "Ring the Living Bell (Shine the Living Light)" by Melanie Safka

I've been addicted to Melanie since I discovered her a few months ago, lol.

2 months ago all my answers would have been Eva Cassidy songs.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## SilentOne (Aug 16, 2009)

Chorus has been stuck in my head all day :/





Gotta love ME2 





Favourite band <3





Newest YFM video, quite funny.





EPIC LOADING BAR! Not sure if it even counts as a song....


----------



## Abx (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Jonah Hall (Jul 15, 2011)

Superstar-Luther Vandross
Me and Mrs. Jones-Michael Buble
Kiss Me Slowly-Parachute
Sara Smile-Hall and Oates
Marry Me-Train


----------



## blkrbt (Oct 29, 2011)

Nellie McKay - Portal




Dark Dark Dark - Daydreaming




El Guincho - Bombay




 (nsfw)
Mock & Toof - Farewell to Wendo




Joanna Newsom - Easy


----------



## Le9acyMuse (Mar 12, 2010)

The top five ones that pop into my head these days are:

Bastro, "Krakow, Illinois"
Bastro, "I Come From A Long Line of Shipbuilders"
Killed by 9V Batteries, "This City is Lit When You're On Top of It"
that Adventure Time song "I'm Just Your Problem" lol
and Knapsack, "Effortless"


----------



## Abx (Oct 5, 2011)




----------

